# Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT



## schlappe89 (2. September 2008)

*Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Hi, 

ich hatte rüher einen Samsung 740 BF und war damit bei Spielen schon zufrieden, doch leider hab ich diesen Monitor aus akutem Geldmangel verkauft und meinen alten CRT benutzt. Jetzt möchte ich endlich wieder ein TFT haben was sich zu Spielen gut eignen sollte.

Preisbereich wäre so bei x-200 € (das ist echt die Schmerzgrenze)

Danke für die Hilfe 

Gruß Markus


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

An welche Größe hattest du da gedacht?

Widescreen oder nicht?

Also 19" kommst du da schon gute, bei 22" wirst du nur Low-End-Modelle bekommen, die für das Zocken eher ungeeignet sind. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## pixelflair (2. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ganz einfach Syncmaster Samsung 931bf


----------



## schlappe89 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

jo wie gesagt mein alter bildschirm war ein 17" und ich war ganz zufrieden damit.
19" sollten schon hinhauen.
Gruß Markus


----------



## Morytox (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

hättest dich früher gemeldet hätt ich dir meinen alten BenQ FP93GX angeboten ^^ Für mich immernoch der beste 19" Gaming TFT dürftest jetzt für 150 ca den FP93GX+ bekommen ! Das ist meine Empfehlung


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



Morytox schrieb:


> hättest dich früher gemeldet hätt ich dir meinen alten BenQ FP93GX angeboten ^^ Für mich immernoch der beste 19" Gaming TFT dürftest jetzt für 150 ca den FP93GX+ bekommen ! Das ist meine Empfehlung


ich hätte noch einen...habe den FP93GX+ Preis ist verhandelbar aber nur wenn ich mir einen anderen vorher gekauft habe...


----------



## Malkav85 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich hab hier noch nen LG Flatron 1915SV 19" TFT. Den kann ich dir für 100 inkl. Versand geben. Macht bis 1280x1024, hat eine sehr gute Bildqualität und war jahrelang mein Monitor. Bin jetzt auf 20" umgestiegen. Aber nur, weil ich viel mit Bildbearbeitung mache und mehr Platz gebraucht hatte ^^


----------



## low- (3. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Jetzt sei mal nicht so bescheidne Marc! xDD Du hast 2 mal 20" bei dir rumstehen 

Aber mein Freund hat auch den BenQ FP93GX und das ist echt nen super Teil!


----------



## emmaspapa (4. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

22" Widescreen mit gutem Bild und absolut spieletauglich für 150 Euro. PCGH - Preisvergleich Den solltest Du mal in Aktion sehen oder online bestellen, hast ja Rückgaberecht. Und Notebooksbilliger ist ein super Laden, Abholung möglich, guter Service und schnelle Lieferung.

Alternativ für knapp 168 Euro http://www.pcgameshardware.de/m,Preisvergleich/a277371.html


----------



## Railroadfighter (5. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Der Samsung 223 BW ist teilweise noch immer zu kaufen und kostet nur 10 ´€ mweh als deine Grenze. Ich hab das Teil und bin echt voll zufrieden damit, nur bei niedriger auflösung wirds mies. Must halt ne ganz kleine Diät machen.


----------



## unhurt (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich würde dir den *HannsG HX191DP *empfehlen. 
Schau dir mal die Bewertungen an, die können sich durchaus sehen lassen. 
Also für ca. 140€ bekommst du einen ordentlichen 19" TFT.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



unhurt schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Bewertungen an, die können sich durchaus sehen lassen.


Also da würd ich nun wirklich nichts drauf geben, zumindest nicht weiter als ichs schmeißen kann...

Denn wir wissen nicht, was diese Leute vorher hatten, wie anspruchsvoll sie sind oder ob sie nicht einfach 'ihre Hardware' schönreden, weil was sie haben muss ja das beste von Welt sein.



unhurt schrieb:


> Also für ca. 140€ bekommst du einen ordentlichen 19" TFT.


Also das wage ich mal wirklich zu bezweifeln.

Einen 19" TFT, durchaus. Einen benutzbaren, sicher.
Aber ganz sicher keinen ordentlichen!


----------



## unhurt (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Also da würd ich nun wirklich nichts drauf geben, zumindest nicht weiter als ichs schmeißen kann...
> 
> Denn wir wissen nicht, was diese Leute vorher hatten, wie anspruchsvoll sie sind oder ob sie nicht einfach 'ihre Hardware' schönreden, weil was sie haben muss ja das beste von Welt sein.
> 
> ...




Liest du die PCGH Print ?


*In Ausgabe 09/2008 hat PCGH geschrieben:
*
*Zitat:* _"...die Reaktionszeit liegt mit 5 Millisekunden (Herstellerangabe) im spieletauglichen Bereich. Die native Auflösung des Geräts bertägt 1280x1024 Pixel - für die Arbeit oder zum Surfen akzeptabel, aber auch zum Spielen geeignet..." _


Was will man für 140€ mehr erwarten


----------



## emmaspapa (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich denke auch dass die etwas günstigeren gut sind. Hatte selber V7, AMW und Co. in Benutzung, ebenso richtig teure von Eizo (die auch ein besseres Bild haben können, das aber nicht zwangsweise) usw. Die Vorurteile die manche gegen günstiger Hardware haben sind für mich absolut unverständlich, aber vermutlich fahren solche Leute dann auch Mercedes Benz oder BMW und verdrängen das auch diese Hersteller durchaus Gurken im Programm hatten/haben


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Und was ist mit dem Rest??
Wie ist die Verarbeitung, Materialanmutung und die Qualität??
Muss man angst haben was kaputt zu machen, wenn man ihn anfässt??

Du siehst, es gibt ein paar andere Dinge.

Und mit der Angegebenen Reaktionszeit auf der Verpackung kannst dir den Hintern abputzen, die Reale Welt schaut ganz anders aus...


----------



## unhurt (8. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Preisbereich wäre so bei x-200 € (das ist echt die Schmerzgrenze)




@ Stefan Payne

Was willst du ihm bitte in dieser Preisklasse besseres bieten ??? 


Glaubst du, wenn er die "Schmerzgrenze" auf 200€ setzt, dass er nen High-End-TFT sucht ??


----------



## emmaspapa (9. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Rest??
> Wie ist die Verarbeitung, Materialanmutung und die Qualität??
> Muss man angst haben was kaputt zu machen, wenn man ihn anfässt??
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber das sehe ich nicht. Ich hatte die Geräte im Gebrauch und nicht nur von weitem angeschaut   : Da hat nichts geknarrt oder sah billig aus. Man muss sicherlich manchmal Abstriche in der Ausstattung machen (Höheneinstellung etc.), aber das bekommt man z.T. auch bei den sogenannten Markengeräten nicht unbedingt mitgeliefert. Und die reale Welt schaut tatsächlich anders aus, es gibt durchaus Anbieter günstiger Hardware die gute Qualität, absolut spieletauglich und auch noch günstig anbieten .......


----------



## bau7s (9. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

hätte da auch noch meinen Hyundai Q90U abzugeben...

bei 19" ists relativ schwer...

wenn man einen guten TFT sucht, ist "prad" eig eine gute seite, um sich zu informieren.


----------



## DiCoolhand (9. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Die HannsG's sind Geheimtipps. Der HW223DP ist zwar 22", macht aber gute Bilder und ist spieletauglich und ist unter 200 zu haben. Und wenn du einen 22" nur ein paar Tage hattest, glaube mir, auf einen 19" willste nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## emmaspapa (10. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



DiCoolhand schrieb:


> Die HannsG's sind Geheimtipps. Der HW223DP ist zwar 22", macht aber gute Bilder und ist spieletauglich und ist unter 200 zu haben. Und wenn du einen 22" nur ein paar Tage hattest, glaube mir, auf einen 19" willste nicht mehr zurück.


 
AMW kann man sich auch anschauen. Von denen hatte ich einen 19" TFT, war sehr gut (einzig die nicht 100%ig gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung kann man kritisieren, war aber eigentlich nur beim booten auffällig). Ein Kollege hat von der Marke einen 22" und ist zufrieden.


----------



## RedKeeN (20. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Hallo, 

Ich habe ebenfalls vor, mir einen 22" TFT-Moni zu kaufen und habe gerade von emmspapa die empfehlung für den ViewSonic Optiquest Q22wb, 22" gesehen. Was genau macht hier das Kontrastverhältnis von "nur" 900:1 im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen mit 3000:1 aus. Was ist mit anderen Werten, die sich bemerkbar machen können?
Atm hab ich noch ne 8800gts mit 320mb. muss ich tatsächlich auf ne neue graka mit mehr speicher umrüsten oder reicht die 88gts für den anfang - und neue spiele (natürlich nicht auf max. details) - aus oder limitiert der wenige speicher selbst bei mittleren details schon bei solch einer hohen auflösung?
MfG Reddy


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

also.
schau dir den mal an.   
*Asus VW223D*


der hat 22zoll. und isn asus und hab bisher nichts schlechte über den gelesen. und der is einder der billigsten 22zöller.

zu deiner GraKa.
also wenn du auf der 1280 auflösung spielst. kommts aus das game halt auch an. crysis is auf mittel so nicht mehr drin.
andere aber sicherlich. is eben auch ne sache der einstellung 
bei der 22zoll auflösung die ja 1680x1050 ist.
hab ja selber einen den samsung 226bw. und einer 8800gts mit 512mb.
also da geht cryisis so grade akzeptabel spielbar auf der auflösung für den monitor.
auch auf high ne 

ich würde dir aber dann schon zu ner besseren GraKa hinraten.

hoffe konnte dir etwas weiter helfen


----------



## unhurt (21. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



RedKeeN schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls vor, mir einen 22" TFT-Moni zu kaufen und habe gerade von emmspapa die empfehlung für den ViewSonic Optiquest Q22wb, 22" gesehen. Was genau macht hier das Kontrastverhältnis von "nur" 900:1 im Vergleich zu anderen Modellen mit 3000:1 aus. Was ist mit anderen Werten, die sich bemerkbar machen können?
> Atm hab ich noch ne 8800gts mit 320mb. muss ich tatsächlich auf ne neue graka mit mehr speicher umrüsten oder reicht die 88gts für den anfang - und neue spiele (natürlich nicht auf max. details) - aus oder limitiert der wenige speicher selbst bei mittleren details schon bei solch einer hohen auflösung?
> MfG Reddy



Also erstens, deine Graka schafft einen 22", allerdings wirst du mit einer 8800GTS 320 nicht alle aktuellen Games auf max spielen können. Wegen dem Kontrastverhältnis, so geben die meisten Hersteller den dynamischen Kontrast an, weshalb der höher ausfällt. Wieviel willst du denn für deinen neuen 22" ausgeben?


----------



## RedKeeN (21. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

@ ThugAngel87: jap, danke hat mir schon weiter geholfen 

@ unhurt: naja, ich richte mich selbst auch hier nach diesem thread, also ca. 150€-190€. atm besitze ich noch nen 19"crt. meine einzigen erwartungen sind eigentlich ne reaktionszeit, die sich nicht bemerkbar macht, und keine schlieren bei schnellen bewegungen. ansonsten kenn ich mich ja noch nicht wirklich mit flachbildschirmen aus und weiß halt nicht, worauf ich noch achten sollte. (z.b. halt das kontrastverhältnis usw)


----------



## ThugAngel87 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

also. schaumal bei alternate . dir den asus an. der is da auch billig. und alle kunden haben nur positives über den monitor geschrieben. auch beim zocken. und bild quali.


----------



## grubsnek (21. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

billig (willig) und gut: Samsung Syncmaster 2043BW mit 20"
5ms, Kontrast 8000:1 (dynamisch)


----------



## k-b (24. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich empfehle den Samsung Syncmaster 226BW! Hab zwei davon schon über ein Jahr im Betrieb


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich habe den 931 bf bin ganz zufrieden.

Hatte vorher einen Acer 17 Zoll ganz ehrlich ich habe die Unterschiede nicht gemerkt?

Am besten schaust Du dir die Monitore in Realtime im Laden an wenn dir einer gefällt bestellst Du sie dir online!


----------



## MasterSepp (25. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Ich verstehe nicht wieso in diesem Thread komplett der Hanns-G HI221DP außer Acht gelassen wird. Hab den seit 2 Wochen direkt neben meinem 226BW(OrginalSamsungpanel) stehen und die Unterschiede sind meiner Meinung nach marginal... und der Hanns-G HI221DP kostet schlappe 150€+5€ fürs DVI-Kabel(liegt keins bei). Der HannsG HI221DP ist meiner Meinung nach ne verdammt gute und günstige alternative zu den ganzen Markenherstellern. Guck ma auf Prad.de da gibs sogar nen ausführlichen Test wo er gar nichtmal schlecht abschneidet.

mfg MasterSepp

edit: ok auf prad.de gibs doch keinen Test aber nen paar User Reviews im Forum, sind auch ganz nützlich


----------



## rabit (25. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

@mastersepp

Hans G ist echt günstig aber ob die wirklich Spieltauglich sind?


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Man vater hat nen 17" hans g und für spiele ist das teil nur ungeeignet.
Dort konnte ich mit ner readon x1600 pro und nem p4 2,53 ghz crysis auf high spielen, ohne dass es langsamer wurde.


----------



## Gast3737 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

zwei Favs habe ich: LGL227WT soll das beste Paneel zur Zeit für 22" haben kostet ca. 220€ exkl.
oder der Syncmaster 226bw ist fast so gut wie der LG aber kostet dann auch nur 200€ excl....so nun entscheiden sie selbst...


----------



## RedKeeN (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



MasterSepp schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wieso in diesem Thread komplett der Hanns-G HI221DP außer Acht gelassen wird. Hab den seit 2 Wochen direkt neben meinem 226BW(OrginalSamsungpanel) stehen und die Unterschiede sind meiner Meinung nach marginal... und der Hanns-G HI221DP kostet schlappe 150€+5€ fürs DVI-Kabel(liegt keins bei). Der HannsG HI221DP ist meiner Meinung nach ne verdammt gute und günstige alternative zu den ganzen Markenherstellern.



bei amazon findet man eine bewertung zu dem Hanns-G:
* Farbtreue nur bis mittleren Konstrast (darüber kann man z.B. Hellgelb und Weiß nicht mehr unterscheiden)

kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Fabian (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Nimm nen Hanns-G
Ich hab den JC199D,super Bildschirm zum Super preis.
Ist nen 19"


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

Damit beantwortest du seine Frage nicht wirklich ^^ 
Was mich auch itneressieren würde.


----------



## emmaspapa (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*



k-b schrieb:


> Damit beantwortest du seine Frage nicht wirklich ^^
> Was mich auch itneressieren würde.



Das wird hier wohl auch niemand können. Das ist auch immer eine Sache der eigenen Wahrnehmung. Ich hatte schon einen HannsG, V7 und noch einige andere "Billigprodukte" in Gebrauch und war damit zufrieden. Man sollte sich das Gerät in Aktion ansehen, entweder im Laden oder online bestellen, dann kann man ja auch noch zurück schicken.


----------



## RedKeeN (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Suche möglichst billigen Gaming TFT*

ich denke so werde ichs auch machen. einfach mal bestellen und wenns halt wirklich nicht passt wieder zurückschicken


----------

